# Problem with my cdr

## weirdo

When i type cdrecord --scanbus this is what i get:

bash-2.05a# cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

bash-2.05a#

I activated scsi emulation in my kernel but it still dosen't work.

I also added append="hdc=ide-scsi" ( i d'ont know if its right. I took this from an earlier post)

weirdo

----------

## BonezTheGoon

This comes directly from the build document:

Important: If you have an IDE cd burner, then you need to enable SCSI emulation in the kernel. Turn on "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support" ---> "IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices" ---> "SCSI emulation support" (I usually make it a module), then under "SCSI support" enable "SCSI support", "SCSI CD-ROM support" and "SCSI generic support" (again, I usually compile them as modules). If you also choose to use modules, then echo -e "ide-scsi\nsg\nsr_mod" >> /etc/modules.autoload to have them automatically added at boot time. 

[Look for the yellow block comment]

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## enloop

I've followed those build instructions to the letter, taking the modules route, double-checked menu.lst, checked my config file and rebuilt the kernel. sg.o is loading. Same error message, tho.

----------

## rommel

when you say in your post that your not sure if "append=hdc=ide-scsi" is right, what do you mean.

on what controller is your cdrw located and is it master or slave?

if it is the master on the second onboard ide controller then it is hdc so in the menu.lst on the kernel line i would simply add "hdc=scsi"

you use append with lilo i think not grub, just try it that way and reboot and then run cdrecord -scanbus as root

----------

## weirdo

I have done everything in the yellow case (i even reinstalled gentoo). I also changed the kernel line in menu.lst by adding "hdc=ide-scsi" instead of the other thing. All the scsi  modules load perfectly but i still get the same error.

----------

## Darkwarrior

I Think I may have found your problem. In grub, try hdc=scsi, not ide-scsi. Mine looks like this: 

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Hubble.SpaceServices.net

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=scsi vga=773

```

and cdrecord -scanbus shows:

```

Cdrecord 1.11a27 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.22

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

   0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'CD-RW  CRX140E  ' '1.0n' Removable CD-ROM

   0,1,0     1) *

   0,2,0     2) *

   0,3,0     3) *

   0,4,0     4) *

   0,5,0     5) *

   0,6,0     6) *

   0,7,0     7) *

```

I have yet to try and burn one, but I did add the features so I could if need-be. I hope this helps ya, and if you need anything else, let me know.

----------

## weirdo

I found the problem.

It a very stupid thing. I thought that in menu.lst i had to wright "hdc=ide-scsi" but in fact i had to wright hdc=ide-scsi (whitout the ")

now it works but i feel stupid for this one hehe

----------

